

A Tesla S owner's winter road trip experience - antiterra
http://andwediditourway.blogspot.com/2013/02/the-not-so-ev-life.html

======
dreadsword
Why do people insist on taking long winter road trips in cars that common
sense suggests are for city / daily commuting duties?

